# Weird and unusual mods & devices



## ivc_mixer (12/2/20)

So while looking for something, I discovered and remembered that I bought these two mods some time ago and it had me wonder. What other weird mods are out there?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (12/2/20)



Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (12/2/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> So while looking for something, I discovered and remembered that I bought these two mods some time ago and it had me wonder. What other weird mods are out there?
> 
> View attachment 189951



@ivc_mixer You *"discovered and remembered"* ??? I can't help wondering what other mods you have then, that you could forget having mods like these!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (12/2/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 189966
> View attachment 189967
> View attachment 189968


The Onevape Pharaoh, one of the few mechs i have and beautiful! Vapes well too which is always a bonus!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/2/20)

Timwis said:


> The Onevape Pharaoh, one of the few mechs i have and beautiful! Vapes well too which is always a bonus!


Post a photo! Very curious to see what it looks like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Post a photo! Very curious to see what it looks like


@Hooked posted a pic of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (12/2/20)



Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (12/2/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/20)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (12/2/20)



Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (13/2/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 189969


This IS Super cool!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anthony Richardson (13/2/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 189966
> View attachment 189967
> View attachment 189968


It looks pretty good IMO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anthony Richardson (13/2/20)

Timwis said:


> The Onevape Pharaoh, one of the few mechs i have and beautiful! Vapes well too which is always a bonus!


Your prroberbly not looking to sell it are you??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## alex1501 (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## alex1501 (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (13/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 190052
> 
> View attachment 190053


The UK isn't quite like the States yet but if i took one of these out with me as my out and about vape within an hour i would be shot dead by armed police!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (13/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 190050



brilliant !

somewhere someone is missing a handle bar from their motorbike ...lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (13/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 190051



Love the skull!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/20)

Hooked said:


> Love the skull!




I like the skull too. Truly old old-school vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## swisscheese (14/2/20)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 190039


Man, that is pretty !!!
Must have one !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/20)

swisscheese said:


> Man, that is pretty !!!
> Must have one !!!



I agree that it looks cool but it isn't as small as I thought it is from looking at the pic. It is about 10mm wider than a Pico and slightly higher. The big advantage is that the tank is included in the volume.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## alex1501 (14/2/20)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (14/2/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (14/2/20)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501 (14/2/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## alex1501 (14/2/20)

Oops, my bad.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 11


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

I like this one.would like to own a similar style one day

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

classic

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree that it looks cool but it isn't as small as I thought it is from looking at the pic. It is about 10mm wider than a Pico and slightly higher. The big advantage is that the tank is included in the volume.


I actually love the look of it. Does it have a rba option?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 190126
> 
> 
> Oops, my bad.


Love that drip tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## alex1501 (14/2/20)

Regulate this (challenge for the world bureaucracy).

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## alex1501 (14/2/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Love that drip tip



Which one?


----------



## vicTor (14/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 190134
> View attachment 190135
> View attachment 190136
> 
> ...



these are taking "mech" to the next level

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (15/2/20)

For the construction guys





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## alex1501 (15/2/20)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (15/2/20)

Vaping pipes redefined

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (15/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 190216



top right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (15/2/20)

Weirdest mod I have.
26650 Mech






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis (21/2/20)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (21/2/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 190541



Lol, that’s classic @Timwis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (21/2/20)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 190541


I want one 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (21/2/20)

Can't find a picture of it but about 6 months ago someone was selling a 250C DNA device with 6000mAh internal batteries (probably why he struggled to sell it) that was made from stained glass and had LED's that lit the glass up while vaping, the starting price was over £1000 but took about 4 months to sell with the price dropping every week. In the end it only went for about £200 but i would imagine with ebay's cut especially how long he had it on their for made a loss, beautiful but not practical!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (22/2/20)

Few more unusual pipes:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> Few more unusual pipes:
> 
> View attachment 190614
> 
> ...



Yup, I can live with this in my cabinet

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (23/2/20)

Cob epipe made by this guy named Seth.M

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (6/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (6/6/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 197895


Does it have adjustable airflow?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (6/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Does it have adjustable airflow?



yes, but only after it blows your teeth out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (6/6/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 197895


Where did you get that drip tip?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (6/6/20)

Christos said:


> Where did you get that drip tip?



Fong Kong

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (6/6/20)

vicTor said:


> Fong Kong


Type C USB, to go with it's high end build quality!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (6/6/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 197895


I was actually thinking of building the exact same mod,but I don't have the inventory so I'll cancel.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (6/6/20)

I'll take two please!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/6/20)

Looks like i can put my samies in there as well

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (6/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (6/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (6/6/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Resistance (6/6/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (6/6/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (6/6/20)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH (6/6/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Weirdest mod I have.
> 26650
> 
> Sent from small screen



That is absolutely glorious.

Edit: especially since I first saw this on the 76th anniversary of D-Day. We will remember them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BeaLea (19/8/20)

Steam punk mod

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## NecroticAngel (19/8/20)

BeaLea said:


> Steam punk mod
> View attachment 204743


So much love!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BeaLea (19/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> So much love!


Right? 
So much love indeed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/8/20)

Not in the same vein as the rest of the findings in this post, but certainly obtuse 

http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/archives/5175

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

I found this image in another group. I thought it was worth sharing. Hope you enjoy it and add to the thread.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/20)

Nice thread @Stew!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (3/10/20)

Hi @Stew, nice thread

but why is it off topic?
These are for vape devices right?
Then it should be in the normal forums because I’d say it’s on topic

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (3/10/20)

PS, let us know if you want us to move it to an appropriate subforum
Maybe vape gear showcase?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Nice thread @Stew!
> View attachment 209554


Nice. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

Silver said:


> PS, let us know if you want us to move it to an appropriate subforum
> Maybe vape gear showcase?


Thanks @Silver if you think it more appropriate there, most certainly. Thanks. I did not even know of that thread / subforum.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 209555


Really nice. I actually prefer the term Steam to Vape and that's a super little Steam Engine.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/20)

These are pieces of artwork

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 209557


@Grand Guru, some beautiful images. Thanks so much.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> These are pieces of artwork


Definitely.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (3/10/20)

I want a pipe!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I want a pipe!
> View attachment 209560


I love the pipe shapes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/20)

Great thread @Stew 

have moved it to the Vape Gear Showcase

very interesting to see unusual devices like this

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (3/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

Silver said:


> Great thread @Stew
> 
> have moved it to the Vape Gear Showcase
> 
> very interesting to see unusual devices like this


Thanks Silver.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 209565


Nice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 209565



Wow!

that’s amazing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

There is also a Thread "Limelight Mechanics Wind Chime E-Pipe - Review" with the following picture.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (3/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (3/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

View attachment 209624

View attachment 209625

View attachment 209626

View attachment 209627















































View attachment 209620







View attachment 209624

View attachment 209625

View attachment 209626

View attachment 209627

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/10/20)

@Stew look at this thread as well
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-every-vaper-wants-fomo.t63131/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Stew look at this thread as well
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-every-vaper-wants-fomo.t63131/


Tremendous. Thanks very much.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501 (3/10/20)

Few more here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/weird-mods.t65174/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew (3/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> Few more here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/weird-mods.t65174/


Fantastic. Maybe a Hi Tech admin type can combine the two. I don't mind my post being incorporated into the one in the link above. @Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (4/10/20)

Innokin cool fire I think. These were around about 6 or 7 years ago in SA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (4/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 209680


That's a vaporizer if I'm not mistaken

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)

Mad colourful set ups !
*Eleaf Lexicon 235W TC LED Kit*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> That's a vaporizer if I'm not mistaken



Yes, can be found here:

https://www.storz-bickel.com/en/catalog/product/view/id/13

Very cheap.

Edit
And here: https://vapestore.co.za/plenty-vaporizer

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)

The Sigelei Sobra 198W

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)

More mad colours

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (4/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)

*Vapor Flask Stout 100W *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)

Disco mod anyone ?
It features a transparent chassis so you can see the circuit boards/batteries, changeable LED lights

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)

Kangertech Spider

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)

ES300 box mod from Wismec

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)

A Johnnie Walker bottle mod ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 209688


I want!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (4/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I want!


I know right!
Will see if I can get the link for you later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/10/20)

Transparent SXK BB
And

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (4/10/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos (4/10/20)

Hi guys, I’ve removed some of the herb/cannabis vaporizer devices from the images as they tend to attract the wrong impression and what vaping is all about as a smoking cessation tool!
If anyone feels strongly about this you are welcome to PM me or any of the admins for a discussion around this.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/10/20)

I actually do have an issue with it due to begin legal now as well as the mountain of evidence showing benefits (first hand experience). But i understand your point @Christos and this being a vape forum. But we need to keep an open mind.

If I could suggest a seperate forum for cbd/thc? Its not going to go anywhere. In hind site it will increase

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/10/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/20)

Stew said:


> Fantastic. Maybe a Hi Tech admin type can combine the two. I don't mind my post being incorporated into the one in the link above. @Silver



thanks @Stew and @alex1501 

have merged this thread with the original one by @ivc_mixer 
Hope @ivc_mixer doesnt mind, I have modified the title to incorporate the ideas of both threads.

great to have one place to see all the unusual looking devices

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (4/10/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I actually do have an issue with it due to begin legal now as well as the mountain of evidence showing benefits (first hand experience). But i understand your point @Christos and this being a vape forum. But we need to keep an open mind.
> 
> If I could suggest a seperate forum for cbd/thc? Its not going to go anywhere. In hind site it will increase



thanks @SmokeyJoe 
The issue of THC is important
This forum is about vaping and using it to quit smoking combustibles

it’s not about THC or getting high

Our stance for a long time has been to avoid THC discussions on here because we wanted to paint vaping in a good light regarding pending regulations that may impact our industry. Our Admin and Mod team have been discussing this for a long time and will continue to do so. 

For now, please just respect our decision. I understand that this is a contentious issue and may not be a stance shared by all.

Should anything change we will communicate it to the forum

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/20)

Christos said:


> Hi guys, I’ve removed some of the herb/cannabis vaporizer devices from the images as they tend to attract the wrong impression and what vaping is all about as a smoking cessation tool!
> If anyone feels strongly about this you are welcome to PM me or any of the admins for a discussion around this.



LOL, didn't even think in that direction.
So just to clear up, vape shops can sell it (Vape King, Vape Cartel, Vaperite...) with photos and everything, but we are not allowed even to mention it, to avoid attracting the wrong impression about vaping.
Ok, got it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (4/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> LOL, didn't even think in that direction.
> So just to clear up, vape shops can sell it (Vape King, Vape Cartel, Vaperite...) with photos and everything, but we are not allowed even to mention it, to avoid attracting the wrong impression about vaping.
> Ok, got it.


Hi @alex1501, @Silver did a great job of clarifying our stand at the moment above your post. 

Just to reiterate, we are discussing this as admins but for the moment these are the rules and we ask you respect them for the time being.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/20)

Christos said:


> Hi @alex1501, @Silver did a great job of clarifying our stand at the moment above your post.
> 
> Just to reiterate, we are discussing this as admins but for the moment these are the rules and we ask you respect them for the time being.



As I've said, I understand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (4/10/20)

Silver said:


> thanks @Stew and @alex1501
> 
> have merged this thread with the original one by @ivc_mixer
> Hope @ivc_mixer doesnt mind, I have modified the title to incorporate the ideas of both threads.
> ...


Thanks Silver.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## alex1501 (5/10/20)

Some people claim: Vaping is not supported by the long-term science.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (5/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 209795
> 
> Some people claim: Vaping is not supported by the long-term science.


 
Yes I see a future in the scope of works.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (5/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 209795
> 
> Some people claim: Vaping is not supported by the long-term science.


Hope there are no previously banned substances under the microscope.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## alex1501 (6/10/20)

Load-shedding solution, or a suitcase for a nutcase? You decide.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## alex1501 (6/10/20)

"When all else fails"


Just don't forget the venthole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## DavyH (6/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 209898
> 
> Load-shedding solution, or a suitcase for a nutcase? You decide.



This picture was taken in 2017. Owner has not yet needed to recharge the device.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/10/20)

Cannot recall if I posted this here before, but here are some of my most recent additions to my collection

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## Stew (6/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 209898
> 
> Load-shedding solution, or a suitcase for a nutcase? You decide.


Pumping Iron or Pumping your vape device LOL.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (6/10/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Cannot recall if I posted this here before, but here are some of my most recent additions to my collection
> 
> View attachment 209901


That is lovely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (6/10/20)

@Grand Guru I'm still looking for that link. I can't seem to find the saved page.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (6/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 209898
> 
> Load-shedding solution, or a suitcase for a nutcase? You decide.


Well this is not for me the cost just to start using it is bad R 3000 batteries alone. Can buy a generator problem solved lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (7/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Well this is not for me the cost just to start using it is bad R 3000 batteries alone. Can buy a generator problem solved lol.


Not a very good generator

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silver (7/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 209795
> 
> Some people claim: Vaping is not supported by the long-term science.



that’s classic @alex1501 !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/10/20)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (7/10/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (7/10/20)

old school, split mod. New school, side by side mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance (7/10/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## alex1501 (8/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501 (8/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (8/10/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Cannot recall if I posted this here before, but here are some of my most recent additions to my collection
> 
> View attachment 209901


 Love that black mech, just does it for me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## alex1501 (9/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Disagree 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## AKS (9/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 210343


I think I saw this at my proctologist’s office.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## alex1501 (12/10/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (12/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew (12/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 210531


Very nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew (12/10/20)

Battling to keep track of the posts here. Hope this hasn't been posted already. Mean Beast.
Spray paint your vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/20)

Stew said:


> Battling to keep track of the posts here. Hope this hasn't been posted already. Mean Beast.
> Spray paint your vape.
> View attachment 210612


That is a bike throttle and brake

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (12/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That is a bike throttle and brake


Yes, so it is. I mistook it for an Spray Paint Gun when I saw it. Thanks. So obvious when is pointed out to you. LOL.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (15/10/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (15/10/20)

https://vapingunderground.com/threads/bottom-feed-noisey-cricket-v2-conversation.389698/

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## alex1501 (15/10/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/10/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## alex1501 (20/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## alex1501 (20/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Stew (20/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 211236


That is really good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (20/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 211236


Man, I almost bought one of these back in the day but it weighed so much and it was not pocket friendly even if you had a belt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/10/20)

Christos said:


> Man, I almost bought one of these back in the day but it weighed so much and it was not pocket friendly even if you had a belt.



Mmm. There must be a ton of youths vaping on these classics, blowing all their money on vapes instead of belts

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (20/10/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (21/10/20)

Love the look of these steam punk themed mechs

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stew (23/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## alex1501 (23/10/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## alex1501 (23/10/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 211539


Wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## alex1501 (27/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## alex1501 (27/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## alex1501 (27/10/20)

Don't try this at home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Creative 3


----------



## Stew (27/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 211911


I love the pipe shapes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (28/10/20)

Stew said:


> I love the pipe shapes.



One pipe shape coming right up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (28/10/20)

One HI-FI for @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (28/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> One HI-FI for @Resistance
> View attachment 212044


Haven't seen the words Hi-Fi in a while.
Me likes thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Norman Anderson (29/10/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Cannot recall if I posted this here before, but here are some of my most recent additions to my collection
> 
> View attachment 209901


Damn, I love that little blue hammer. been trying to hold of one but without any luck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KrayFish404 (29/10/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 189979



Oh wow I actually have that one in my cupboard. Never used though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KrayFish404 (29/10/20)

We should open a thread for "Historical vape gear still owned" as well.

List your oldest gear, I'm a bit far away from my cupboard now, but I've kept most of my gear I collected through the ages. I'm sparing my Hana DNA30 with a Nautilus Mini for next VapeCon.

Not sure if this falls under weird or unusual, but this monstrosity is also in my collection, also never used. The Sigelei Legend, with a gyrosensor, in other words tilting to mod left, or right, hits the up and down buttons. In all a whopping 15w of power!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## alex1501 (5/11/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501 (5/11/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (6/11/20)

Drool

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (6/11/20)

Tut Tut

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (6/11/20)

Fancy the gas mask and the face on the mod.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (10/11/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Disagree 1


----------



## alex1501 (10/11/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew (10/11/20)

Love the tank on this one.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Stranger (11/11/20)

No 2 above

Gorgeous

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (11/11/20)

@NecroticAngel I think this is right up your alley...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## NecroticAngel (12/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> @NecroticAngel I think this is right up your alley...
> View attachment 213434


OH my Sainted Aunt have you EVER seen anything so beautiful!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (12/11/20)

This

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (12/11/20)

This not so much

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/11/20)

Stranger said:


> This not so much



Where do you fill the juice or stick the coils?!?!?! Up its.... hahahaha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (12/11/20)

Dunno but bet this one tastes like .........

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (14/11/20)

Another screenshot.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (14/11/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (14/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Grand Guru (14/11/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/11/20)

Don’t do this at home!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## alex1501 (15/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## alex1501 (15/11/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (16/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## swisscheese (16/11/20)

Where do you find these awesome things?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (18/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## alex1501 (18/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Stew (19/11/20)

Another screenshot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Ryan69 (20/11/20)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 190040


Wow 
Where did you find this and are they available

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (20/11/20)

Ryan69 said:


> Wow
> Where did you find this and are they available


https://www.hashtagpuff.com/mods/vv-vw-boxes-dna-mods/et-aliens-et-x2-80w-tc-vw-mod-original/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (20/11/20)

Ryan69 said:


> Wow
> Where did you find this and are they available


https://m.gearbest.com/electronic-cigarettes/pp_538291.html

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## eugene10111 (20/11/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 212758


This Device must most definetly come from The South, Rosettenville. 0

Knuckle duster and 50 Lebs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (21/11/20)

This is a screenshot from a video and it actually works. It opens up to form a themed dolls house type of effect with little leds etc.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew (21/11/20)

Stew said:


> This is a screenshot from a video and it actually works. It opens up to form a themed dolls house type of effect with little leds etc.
> View attachment 214457


Apparently is a "Jabba The Hutt" theme.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (21/11/20)

engraved 510 to keep with the theme of the mod - DMD Mods (JHB)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Stew (30/11/20)

Screenshot from Instagram.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Resistance (30/11/20)

Stew said:


> Screenshot from Instagram.
> View attachment 215477
> View attachment 215476


Second pic is epic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (8/12/20)

Some of these are good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## JordanEpic (8/12/20)

Stranger said:


> Love the look of these steam punk themed mechs


I love me some steam punk anything

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (10/12/20)

@Stew 

Is this you bro ?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (10/12/20)

Stranger said:


> @Stew
> 
> Is this you bro ?


I can't hear the exhaust from here. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## alex1501 (11/12/20)

Weird and unusual vaper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## alex1501 (11/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## alex1501 (11/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/12/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 216543
> 
> Weird and unusual vaper.



Guyver.... damn that brings back memories... thanks for that @alex1501

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## alex1501 (13/12/20)

Vape device found on Tatooine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## alex1501 (13/12/20)

For Kylin RTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (13/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Stew (19/12/20)

Love the attomiser on the left one. Wonder if it is a working attomiser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## alex1501 (20/12/20)

Stew said:


> Love the attomiser on the left one. Wonder if it is a working attomiser.
> View attachment 217161



https://www.fasttech.com/product/9616351-combat-bullet-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## alex1501 (20/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## alex1501 (20/12/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (20/12/20)

alex1501 said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/product/9616351-combat-bullet-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping
> View attachment 217234
> 
> View attachment 217235


Thanks. Looks great on the mod.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 216664
> 
> Vape device found on Tatooine.



that looks like a Kangertech Subtank Mini @alex1501 !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (20/12/20)

Silver said:


> that looks like a Kangertech Subtank Mini @alex1501 !



Indeed it is, but the mod was salvaged and assembled by these guys:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew (29/12/20)

Thought this Xomo EXO Armor 300w TC Mod was probably a suitable candidate.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/12/20)

Stew said:


> View attachment 217890
> View attachment 217891
> View attachment 217892
> View attachment 217893
> ...


There is a YouTube review on this mod... it’s BIG!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/12/20)

Stew said:


> View attachment 217890
> View attachment 217891
> View attachment 217892
> View attachment 217893
> ...



It looks like that thing they give you at Debonairs/Steers that lights up and vibrates when your order is ready to be picked up...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (29/12/20)

Stew said:


> View attachment 217890
> View attachment 217891
> View attachment 217892
> View attachment 217893
> ...


It is, it looks cool, bit what RTA do you put on there?
It would have been great if it was an AIO .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (29/12/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stew (29/12/20)

Resistance said:


> It is, it looks cool, bit what RTA do you put on there?
> It would have been great if it was an AIO .


Here is a picture of one with a atomiser on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (29/12/20)

Stew said:


> Here is a picture of one with a attomiser on.
> View attachment 217914


Doesn't look too bad, but it'll look better with a smaller Atty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew (30/12/20)

This is more for the drip tip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (30/12/20)

Stew said:


> This is more for the drip tip.
> View attachment 217935


The leather isn't that bad either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/12/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## alex1501 (30/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## alex1501 (30/12/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/20)

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 217968


Superb!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew (3/1/21)

Gripper Mod - Alchemy Vapour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Stew (3/2/21)

LOL. More the attomiser on this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (3/2/21)

Stew said:


> LOL. More the attomiser on this one.
> View attachment 221228


Ok I'm going to say it, it looks like Robocop's junk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/2/21)

Stew said:


> LOL. More the attomiser on this one.
> View attachment 221228



Freud would have had a lot to say about this one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/2/21)

Stew said:


> LOL. More the attomiser on this one.
> View attachment 221228



That was actually quite revolutionary, but never caught on... you could add any kind of flavored juice in there and the flavor went into you vapor... So you could have your favorite eliquid in the bottom and some red bull in the top.. so you end up with red bull flavored banana custard and tobacco vapor... weird, but it worked (for some).

The shape of the device you stuck into your mouth was just quite questionable and not one you would want to use in pubic...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/2/21)

How cool is this pipe vape  ... 
A little more finessing required on the tip, and one of them "_ye olde school_" silver caps/hoods to cover the battery and It'd be perfect

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Ryan69 (6/3/21)

Found this mosfet

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Ryan69 (6/3/21)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 190040


Nice where can I get one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (25/6/21)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## JordanEpic (25/6/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 233011


That is ga-ga'gorgeous!!! I want!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (25/6/21)

JordanEpic said:


> That is ga-ga'gorgeous!!! I want!!


One word boet....... wedding!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (25/6/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 233011


Don't do it unless you want your wedding photos to look like this:

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Modyrts (25/6/21)

Stew said:


> LOL. More the attomiser on this one.
> View attachment 221228


I remember this thing. Wasn't this the smoant Campbell that utilized soft drinks with e liquid on the inhale. I had one of these for a very short period. It did not work out as intended

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/6/21)

Does anyone remember the Dr Noah mods

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (25/6/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Does anyone remember the Dr Noah mods



Aw man, I wished I had never looked, what has been seen cannot be unseen

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Does anyone remember the Dr Noah mods

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (25/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 233047


It's not just a mod, wink wink!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/6/21)

I have one of these. Wizman Puff Boy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (25/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> It's not just a mod, wink wink!


DO NOT get one for your wife ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (25/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 233047


Hard wood!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## JordanEpic (25/6/21)

DavyH said:


> Don't do it unless you want your wedding photos to look like this:


She's already starting to look like that.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance (25/6/21)

JordanEpic said:


> She's already starting to look like that.


Nope, your eyesight is improving.

We all had this happen to us.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (25/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 233047


Looks like an AIO to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Looks like an AIO to me



AIO as an "all-in-one" or AIO as an "all-in one" ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER (25/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Looks like an AIO to me


Or AIO as in all I ought have.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (26/6/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Or AIO as in all I ought have.


It does take batteries

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (26/6/21)

vicTor said:


>

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Resistance (26/6/21)

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> View attachment 233160



Killer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (26/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 233047


I was reading in a thread for e-pipe's and wondered why this isn't called e-piep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85 (27/6/21)

Resistance said:


> It does take batteries


Make sure the o-rings are lubed up!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ryan69 (29/6/21)

This is one beautiful piece of work

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## CJB85 (29/6/21)

Ryan69 said:


> This is one beautiful piece of work


I am not a fan of wood/stabwood mods at all, but THIS one can come stay on my shelf any day of the week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69 (29/6/21)

CJB85 said:


> I am not a fan of wood/stabwood mods at all, but THIS one can come stay on my shelf any day of the week!


True but I'm sure it's more than a kidney

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (29/6/21)

Ryan69 said:


> True but I'm sure it's more than a kidney


Yeah, and I don’t think the production run left many out there to purchase anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (9/8/21)

I couldn't remember seeing this here so hope it's not a repost.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Stew (7/9/21)

I didn't know where to put these pictures from Facebook group, Vapour Nation. One is a screenshot with the caption at the bottom and the other is a download without the caption.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/9/21)

Stew said:


> I didn't know where to put these pictures from Facebook group, Vapour Nation. One is a screenshot with the caption at the bottom and the other is a download without the caption.
> View attachment 238674
> View attachment 238675


Now those look like bling bedroom erm ... "accessories"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Now those look like bling bedroom erm ... "accessories"




I agree they look very much like bling perfume bottles.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ryan69 (8/9/21)

Not so weird but very interesting
Ambition mods converter sbs /tube

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## AKS (8/9/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Not so weird but very interesting
> Ambition mods converter sbs /tube
> View attachment 238716


Love the look of it,surprised they don’t have a 21700 option. Maybe down the road they’ll release one?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ryan69 (8/9/21)

AKS said:


> Love the look of it,surprised they don’t have a 21700 option. Maybe down the road they’ll release one?


I'm hoping one of our local vendors brings it in

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (8/9/21)

Ryan69 said:


> I'm hoping one of our local vendors brings it in



....your avatar sure does elevate the blood pressure a bit

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Ryan69 (13/9/21)

Found this one posted on one of my fb groups looks like a YiHi chip mod in side by side any one have an idea as to what mod it is

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69 (11/10/21)

Found this

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/10/21)

*WTF *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Munro31 (21/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *WTF *


If you haven't heard this advice from anyone, let me do you a solid! Clear your search history hourly!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *WTF *




I hope you dont get spitback on that drip-tip...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Stew (24/10/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (24/10/21)

Stew said:


> View attachment 242230



Oooo, black nails, me likey, me likey a lot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Oooo, black nails, me likey, me likey a lot!



Are you into Goths?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Are you into Goths?



I wouldn't say true "Goth goth", more rock/metal chicks, but yeah, that and smoky eye make-up tickles my fancy...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I wouldn't say true "Goth goth", more rock/metal chicks, but yeah, that and smoky eye make-up tickles my fancy...


jus' checkin'

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> tickles my fancy...


only your fancy?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (25/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Oooo, black nails, me likey, me likey a lot!


Check her out on Instagram.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (25/10/21)

Stew said:


> Check her out on Instagram.



Hahaha, don't have Instagram, or Twitter, actually only FB. With all the shit that's hit today though, I'm considering deleting the whole bloody browser from my phone and PC

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Morix (28/10/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> So while looking for something, I discovered and remembered that I bought these two mods some time ago and it had me wonder. What other weird mods are out there?
> 
> View attachment 189951


Multi purpose, or just for looks?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/10/21)

Morix said:


> Multi purpose, or just for looks?


Just for looks. Used them twice for vaping and they're not bad, but not the best chips, so ramp up is slower than I am used to.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## vicTor (14/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/1/22)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 248276


fool tool?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (14/1/22)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 248276



*drool*

That's...just...incredible...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

